
It’s not them, it’s you: Why new hires are so hard. - jmorin007
http://foundread.com/2008/03/19/its-not-them-its-you-why-new-hires-are-so-hard/
======
harrybozack
"It’s pretty crappy trying to get your data in or out of Facebook"

<http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php/API>

But judging by the tone (and general ignorance) of the article, the author is
not a developer.

